# Don't forget to watch Susan on Nate's show!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It airs here at 11 am (central) and then again later today.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cosy said:


> It airs here at 11 am (central) and then again later today.


 
what channel...and what is Susan going to do? HOW exciting :cheer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

NBC. She's giving her tips of finding a deal.  We'll be watching, Susan!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cosy said:


> NBC. She's giving her tips of finding a deal.  We'll be watching, Susan!


I'm all ready! :chili::chili::chili:

Sue is on here at two !!! NBC ... Channel 4:chili::chili::chili: 

Sue, is that your on the review picture video for today's show? Red hair ... Magenta color (?) sweater and gray cardigan? It looks like pretty you! : )


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

2 PM here in the west coast. DVR is set!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there some way to view it w/a computer download? I am tooooo far from there to see it! Sue, can you let me know? :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The show aired this morning in Florida, I watched it at the gym. Sue was great!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it on Youtube or anything?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy said:


> It airs here at 11 am (central) and then again later today.


Evidently, the Nate show at 11 am central is not the one with Susan. Arrrrrg! It must be the one later today. It's on at 2pm on NBC. My faux pas!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chiliVR is set.On at 2:00 in my area!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just checked. It is on at 6pm here in Atlanta.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ill be watching ....


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Could she be in one of the streaming videos on the show's website? They're dated today, but I don't know what she looks like and don't have sound on my computer at work.

Nate Berkus: The Official Website of The Nate Berkus Show


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw this thread.:w00t: Now I'm getting nervous. Well I looked at the streaming video and I would have been the next one with a bargain after the jewelry lady so I'm not in that. Marie - I do have red hair and wore a sort of pink or purple shirt (I think) that day and my bargain was a tv but I don't see me on the website. Karla - I was on the Nate Berkus show, and audience member who became a guest. To find where and when it plays it's on the Nate Berkus Show website. They list cities and stations with times. Since the show is syndicated, I think it could be on any network. Wouldn't it be embarassing if they cut me out? :new_shocked: Will have to see. Two more hours to go in NYC>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning since I have an appointment at 2pm. Darn!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Is it a show about bargains?? B/C I searched on my DVR and it only airs here at 1:36am...weird time?!?!?!? So technically its Tues. it says. And it says its about bargains and such. So I dunno if that is the right one? I set it anyway, hope so!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm totally confused......I watched from 11:30am til 12:00......I didn't see Sue. I forgot about it......is he on an hour? I missed from 11:00am to 11:30.....so I don't know if Sue was on or not. It is a little after 2:00pm and Nate isn't on now on NBC. If someone can capure it and put it on SM, would appreciate it~~~~~:wub:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I know a celebrity!!!!!! You looked great! I think you had a real bargain.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I just saw this thread.:w00t: Now I'm getting nervous. Well I looked at the streaming video and I would have been the next one with a bargain after the jewelry lady so I'm not in that. Marie - I do have red hair and wore a sort of pink or purple shirt (I think) that day and my bargain was a tv but I don't see me on the website. Karla - I was on the Nate Berkus show, and audience member who became a guest. To find where and when it plays it's on the Nate Berkus Show website. They list cities and stations with times. Since the show is syndicated, I think it could be on any network. Wouldn't it be embarassing if they cut me out? :new_shocked: Will have to see. Two more hours to go in NYC>


Sue, you looked and sounded great!! Of course they would not have cut you out ... not our Sue! 

As for the video ... That is you on the video cover (?) ... But, not in the video review itself. I know ... It sounds confusing. However, if you click on videos and scroll down to the third video review for today ... You should see you with Nate before you watch the actual video. Hurry now before they decide to change it and make me sound totally crazy ... LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Is it a show about bargains?? B/C I searched on my DVR and it only airs here at 1:36am...weird time?!?!?!? So technically its Tues. it says. And it says its about bargains and such. So I dunno if that is the right one? I set it anyway, hope so!


Yes it is about bargains so that's the one. 1:36am???? How weird is that. Maybe because a lot of 11pm news shows end now at 11:36 and it throws off the rest of the timings.



stampin4fun said:


> I know a celebrity!!!!!! You looked great! I think you had a real bargain.


:blush::blush: It's coming up in 5 minutes here.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, you looked and sounded great!! Of course they would not have cut you out ... not our Sue!
> 
> As for the video ... That is you on the video cover (?) ... But, not in the video review itself. I know ... It sounds confusing. However, if you click on videos and scroll down to the third video review for today ... You should see you with Nate before you watch the actual video. Hurry now before they decide to change it and make me sound totally crazy ... LOL


Marie - you, totally crazy? NOT!! Unless it's crazy about Malts. However, I don't see me on the website. I see the other redhead with the long hair and coat on but not me. Hmmmmm.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's just about 2pm. My DVR is set at home but I have it on the TV in the waiting room too! I hope you are on it. How bummed would we be if they cut out our resident celebrity!


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

The show was on at 9 am here in Lexington Ky. I watched it and Sue did a great job!!! I had not even ever heard of Nate Berkus before and was sure that we didn't get it here but we do! I was so excited to actually see her. Great job Sue!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

SUE YOU WERE ON!!!!! I sat in the waiting room of our office all ready to watch and the phone rings. A client asking for me. I missed it!!!!! My mother saw it though. Said you were great! I have it taped at home so when I get home I'll watch it while I work out!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bravo Sue!! You were awesome!!! I was totally confused about everyone's height until I saw him ask you to step up LOL.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't wait to get home and watch it!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sue you looked great!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sue u looked great !!! love what u said about the show maltese lol ... i saw u tnier than teeny lol til h told u to com up on stage too , hehe .. nate is a cutie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My cable is out AGAIN! I may or may not get to see you, Sue! Boo hoo. Charter makes me crazy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - You were great!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue you did GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:.... (and yes your ARE a "Wee-One" aren't you!!?) Thought you were so composed!! 
It was such fun seeing you!...... so, when's your next "gig" ?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: I had company all day!!!! :blink: I missed it!!!! :w00t:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue you were great. It came on at 9:00 AM this morning and John and I and all 4 fluffs watched it. Do you have a manager, if not, you better get one:thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang I missed it too!! Busy cleaning the house. :blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning since I have an appointment at 2pm. Darn!


Thanks for starting this thread Brit. :wub: 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> I'm totally confused......I watched from 11:30am til 12:00......I didn't see Sue. I forgot about it......is he on an hour? I missed from 11:00am to 11:30.....so I don't know if Sue was on or not. It is a little after 2:00pm and Nate isn't on now on NBC. If someone can capure it and put it on SM, would appreciate it~~~~~:wub:


Dianne - I would have been on in the first five minutes or so of the show. I'll see if I can post video later.


stampin4fun said:


> I know a celebrity!!!!!! You looked great! I think you had a real bargain.


:smrofl::smrofl: Rita - yes you know a celebrity -- Tyler He was on the news once. Me - now I know why I'm a producer and not on air. 


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, you looked and sounded great!! Of course *they would not have cut you out ... not our Sue! *
> 
> As for the video ... That is you on the video cover (?) ... But, not in the video review itself. I know ... It sounds confusing. However, if you click on videos and scroll down to the third video review for today ... You should see you with Nate before you watch the actual video. Hurry now before they decide to change it and make me sound totally crazy ... LOL


Yup, they would have had SM to talk to about cutting me out. 
:HistericalSmiley: Marie I also looked harder to see what photo you saw on the website and there's a tiny little picture next to today's date that is me...but when you click on it it's another segment or part of the segment. You've got some eyes, Missie. I could barely recognize myself. :w00t:


mybudboy said:


> The show was on at 9 am here in Lexington Ky. I watched it and Sue did a great job!!! I had not even ever heard of Nate Berkus before and was sure that we didn't get it here but we do! I was so excited to actually see her. Great job Sue!


Thanks so much. You've really kind. I think the segment was okay but I was really afraid it would be awful. Not real comfortable on screen but thanks.


mom2bijou said:


> SUE YOU WERE ON!!!!! I sat in the waiting room of our office all ready to watch and the phone rings. A client asking for me. I missed it!!!!! My mother saw it though. Said you were great! I have it taped at home so when I get home I'll watch it while I work out!


Oh Tammy - thank your mom. How funny!! The poor souls in your office must have been going "Nate Berkus Who?" :HistericalSmiley:


Johita said:


> Bravo Sue!! You were awesome!!! I was totally confused about everyone's height until I saw him ask you to step up LOL.


Thanks Edith. LMAO about the height. My husband burst out laughing asking if they had me in a pit. :HistericalSmiley: Like I'm not short enough already. They had me in the first row which is below the stage and kept going back and forth on whether I should get up on stage but decided to have me near my seat. Was ridiculous :smilie_tischkante: and happy when Nate finally had me come up. I flet like I was in The Wizard of Oz. :smpullhair::smrofl:


donnad said:


> Can't wait to get home and watch it!


thanks Donna.


elly said:


> Sue you looked great!!!!!


Thanks!! I won't quit my day job though.


uniquelovdolce said:


> sue u looked great !!! love what u said about the show maltese lol ... i saw u tnier than teeny lol til h told u to com up on stage too , hehe .. nate is a cutie


Tyler the bargain dog. LOL. Yes I felt like I was on a different planet then them until they let me up on stage. And Nate's really short. He really is cute and very sweet and funny.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Taped it and can't wait to watch it later!! I have to drive my daughter home into the city before the snow/ice/rain starts tonight. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> My cable is out AGAIN! I may or may not get to see you, Sue! Boo hoo. Charter makes me crazy!


Oh no!! What's Charter? A cable company??


maggieh said:


> Sue - You were great!!!


Thanks Maggie!


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Sue you did GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:.... (and yes your ARE a "Wee-One" aren't you!!?) Thought you were so composed!!
> It was such fun seeing you!...... so, when's your next "gig" ?


I was a basket case because they kept asking us to go over what we would be asked before hand so many times. And then that went out the window so just was winging it. They made it painless but I was nervous.


The A Team said:


> :smilie_tischkante: I had company all day!!!! :blink: I missed it!!!! :w00t:


I'm sure the company was more entertaining. :HistericalSmiley:


lynda said:


> Sue you were great. It came on at 9:00 AM this morning and John and I and all 4 fluffs watched it. Do you have a manager, if not, you better get one:thumbsup:


Lynda - tell me you did not subject all the fluffs to it. Or were you hoping they'd help you with the dumpster diving segment? :HistericalSmiley: That woman was a riot and I really liked her double fireplace mantle find. I'll need a manager to tell me I'm wasting my time doing this stuff. Actually it's fun living in NYC and going to the shows. And of course I now have a cute diamond heart necklace that they gave us for free.


mary-anderson said:


> Dang I missed it too!! Busy cleaning the house. :blink:


Okay Mary. Now that "excuse" takes the cake. I'll accept "the business call" that Tammy had to take and the "company" that Pat had, but "cleaning your house." WHO DOES THAT? :smrofl::smrofl: Only kidding. I have to go and "wash my hair now." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh ok good, I love bargains! Its set to tape then tonight. Yeah maybe the news makes it a weird time. But still I wonder why he isn't on during the day around here?? Why 130am???


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful Sue and Handsome Nate ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Taped it and can't wait to watch it later!! I have to drive my daughter home into the city before the snow/ice/rain starts tonight. :smilie_tischkante:


Be safe, Debbie. Weather isn't supposed to come in until late tonight. This weather is getting real tired! It's so damp and raw out that it feels like it's snowing but it isn't...yet. And then sleet and ice mix.:smpullhair:

BTW I just came back from sitting next to a real celebrity-- Diane Weist. :chili::chili:We were having a midday snack at Fairway and my DH noticed she was at the next table


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Be safe, Debbie. Weather isn't supposed to come in until late tonight. This weather is getting real tired! It's so damp and raw out that it feels like it's snowing but it isn't...yet. And then sleet and ice mix.:smpullhair:
> 
> BTW I just came back from sitting next to a real celebrity-- Diane Weist. :chili::chili:We were having a midday snack at Fairway and my DH noticed she was at the next table


Okay, that does it. When you happen to bump into Oprah ... please give me a call and let me say hello to her. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Oh ok good, I love bargains! Its set to tape then tonight. Yeah maybe the news makes it a weird time. But still I wonder why he isn't on during the day around here?? Why 130am???


Amanda - I'm a real bargainista too Good luck with taping it. It's an hour show.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Beautiful Sue and Handsome Nate ...





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, that does it. When you happen to bump into Oprah ... please give me a call and let me say hello to her. :HistericalSmiley:


Can't believe you were able to blow up that itty bitty shot. If Oprah comes to the Upper West Side I'll let you know or pay my way to Chicago and I'll be on the prowl. I kept running into Peter Strauss (Rich Man, Poor Man) a few weeks ago every day. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, I think you were wonderful...so calm and collected. A natural! Good tips too...you poor thing lugging the tv all the way there. you're a star!:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Peter Strauss, OMG, I was in LOVE with him!



Snowbody said:


> Amanda - I'm a real bargainista too Good luck with taping it. It's an hour show.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe you were able to blow up that itty bitty shot. If Oprah comes to the Upper West Side I'll let you know or pay my way to Chicago and I'll be on the prowl. I kept running into Peter Strauss (Rich Man, Poor Man) a few weeks ago every day. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Watching the beginning right now in No. Calif! So excited!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Amanda - I'm a real bargainista too Good luck with taping it. It's an hour show.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe you were able to blow up that itty bitty shot. If Oprah comes to the Upper West Side I'll let you know or pay my way to Chicago and I'll be on the prowl. I kept running into Peter Strauss (Rich Man, Poor Man) a few weeks ago every day. :HistericalSmiley:


I can be stubborn. :HistericalSmiley:

That was the picture that I was trying to guide you to on his Website. One has to click on episodes and scroll down to get the picture of you and Nate without that little thing-a ma- giggy ruining the shot. (blame my bad articulation these days on the MS :HistericalSmiley

Anyway ... I downloaded the picture to my desktop and then added it to my picture file. And ... voila'!!! 

I hope it is okay to transfer the picture like that ... I did not see any warnings not to transfer it. If there is a problem ... then it, of course, it can be deleted. But, I do love the shot of you and Nate together.

I also tried to capture some pictures for you right from the TV ... but, they came out lighter than I expected. Sue, I think you could get a copy of the show ... or, even the segment with you, from the producers. After all, you really did make a very nice contribution and lovely presence to the Nate Berkus show.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You were great, Sue. I was thinking boy she's really short until they let you step up. I love how you mentioned Tyler, he was a bargain too?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue, I think you were wonderful...so calm and collected. A natural! Good tips too...you poor thing lugging the tv all the way there. you're a star!:chili:


Thanks Dianne. Yup not your "throw it in your bag" kind of show and tell. They did pay for my cabfare.:thumbsup:


joyomom said:


> Watching the beginning right now in No. Calif! So excited!!


Thanks for watching!


chichi said:


> You were great, Sue. I was thinking boy she's really short until they let you step up. I love how you mentioned Tyler, he was a bargain too?? :thumbsup:


Yes I did get a bargain with Tyler. He was posted on his breeder's site for a really good price. Turns out he had cryptorchidism (undescended testicles) and he was priced low knowing his neuter would cost more.He couldn't be shown either because he wasn't considered intact. But I def saved more than the difference in price. I of course didn't want to mention his family jewels missing on national tv. :blush: Tyler would never forgive me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I DVRed it and just watched it tonight. Sue, you were fantastic! :aktion033::aktion033: It was so cool to see someone I "know" and put a face to your name. That's so awesome that you were on a show about bargains and were able to throw into the conversation that you got Tyler for a bargain. I've always loved watching Nate when he was on Oprah. Those of you who have watched him probably remember that he was in that huge tsunami in Sri Lanka December 26, 2004 and his partner was killed. 

Way to go Sue. :chili: I do love that TV you got for the kitchen. It's the perfect size.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> I DVRed it and just watched it tonight. Sue, you were fantastic! :aktion033::aktion033: It was so cool to see someone I "know" and put a face to your name. That's so awesome that you were on a show about bargains and were able to throw into the conversation that you got Tyler for a bargain. I've always loved watching Nate when he was on Oprah. Those of you who have watched him probably remember that he was in that huge tsunami in Sri Lanka December 26, 2004 and his partner was killed.
> 
> Way to go Sue. :chili: I do love that TV you got for the kitchen. It's the perfect size.


Thanks Deb. On my original post about the show contacting me I mentioned about the tsunami. It just saddened me so much when I saw him on Oprah after he lost his partner. It was miraculous that he survived the wave that took his life. Absolutely heartbreaking so he always had my heart. From being on the show, he strikes me as really really kind and sweet and funny. And his brother was sitting two people away from me in the audience and he said his brother is the best. I hope he makes it with the show but the ratings drives are brutal and he's up against DR Oz in a lot of markets.
I love the tv too. Since I cook almost every night I like the distraction of watching tv


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just watched you Sue and you were great! This is the first time I watched Nate too - now i'm watching the rest of the show to see if they show you in the audience lol.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awwww just saw this thread, wish I would have known & taped it. Hopefully someone will be able to post it if possible. Congrats Sue!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

doh! I missed it, can someone please please post it on here or share a link?  thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> I just watched you Sue and you were great! This is the first time I watched Nate too - now i'm watching the rest of the show to see if they show you in the audience lol.


Thanks Brenda. I have to take a closer look on the DVR too to see if I was in an audience shot. 


ann80 said:


> Awwww just saw this thread, wish I would have known & taped it. Hopefully someone will be able to post it if possible. Congrats Sue!





yeagerbum said:


> doh! I missed it, can someone please please post it on here or share a link?  thanks!


Sorry Ann and Sarah. We made a DVD. I'll see if I can post it tomorrow.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG when you mentioned that you got your pure bred maltese as a bargain Erik and I were in tears laughing!!!! I felt that was a shout out to all of us!!!!! I LOVED that you threw that in there!!!!!!!

You looked adorable and spoke perfectly! A seasoned celebrity already! I kept it on my DVR so I can watch our resident celebrity a few more times!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great job Sue! I really enjoyed seeing you on the show. Too bad you couldn't bring Tyler as your other bargain!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I enjoyed watching it very much. Well done you looked great Sue, they kept you down in the pit way too long though, looked a bit weird and Nate often didn't have the mic. close enough. Too funny starting with bargain Tyler


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Sue, you did a great job and you had wonderful energy. I love how you mentioned Tyler. You should be a regular!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> OMG when you mentioned that you got your pure bred maltese as a bargain Erik and I were in tears laughing!!!! I felt that was a shout out to all of us!!!!! I LOVED that you threw that in there!!!!!!!
> 
> You looked adorable and spoke perfectly! A seasoned celebrity already! I kept it on my DVR so I can watch our resident celebrity a few more times!!!


Thanks Tammy. I told them about Tyler over the phone and they said to be sure to mention it so I did. Thanks for the compliment.


donnad said:


> Great job Sue! I really enjoyed seeing you on the show. Too bad you couldn't bring Tyler as your other bargain!


Donna - I'd rather have brought him than lugged the tv. 


silverhaven said:


> I enjoyed watching it very much. Well done you looked great Sue, they kept you down in the pit way too long though, looked a bit weird and Nate often didn't have the mic. close enough. Too funny starting with bargain Tyler


It really was the pits. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 


LitGal said:


> Sue, you did a great job and you had wonderful energy. I love how you mentioned Tyler. You should be a regular!


Thanks so much. I don't think I'd have the nerves to face it every day. Now producing for Nate would be a snap :chili: That's my forte


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just tried to download the DVD I recorded of the show but my computer won't allow me to copy the file off the DVD. Must have some sort of protection built into the output. Sorry.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Yay, great job!:aktion033: My hubby asked why I was recording that show. Then he sat there and watched the whole thing too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I just tried to download the DVD I recorded of the show but my computer won't allow me to copy the file off the DVD. Must have some sort of protection built into the output. Sorry.


:smhelp::smhelp:
Hey you tech savy younger people! Is there any way it can be downloaded on a limited U-tube or something so it can be posted! I made the pop-corn already & it will get cold!artytime:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately we don't get the Nate Berkus show in our are, so i missed it.  Hopefully i can watch on his site or something.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no!! I missed this, Sue...I had been meaning to watch but have been so crazy this week with Bailey being sick, I totally missed it  Is it online somewhere??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That show doesn't air here, but I can still imagine you rocking the show, awesome Sue 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I just tried to download the DVD I recorded of the show but my computer won't allow me to copy the file off the DVD. Must have some sort of protection built into the output. Sorry.


The file format of the DVD should be changed so that you can be able to copy it in the computer (example changing it to .MP4 file format will work well on a MAC computer and iMovie video editing software) 

To change a DVD video format, you will need a DVD Ripper software such as this one. If you decided to get a DVD Ripper and after converting the file format to .MP4 for example, you can edit it normally in imovie if you wanted to shorten the show to the part that you only wanna share. You were the one who recorded the show in a DVD, so it is technically yours, so while uploading the video in youtube, you can set the video to private by link or password protected. Setting it limited by link or password for personal use (ex: sharing with SM friends to only be able to watch the part that you appeared in) is ok. 

That said, it all depends on the free time you will have in hand  will sure love to see it, but if not, that is ok... still proud of AWESOME Sue :hugging:
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mindi's mom said:


> Yay, great job!:aktion033: My hubby asked why I was recording that show. Then he sat there and watched the whole thing too.


Thanks Camille. Boy you've got quite the husband if he was willing to watch the Nate Berkus Show. :aktion033::aktion033: I think I've definitely raised their ratings. :HistericalSmiley::chili:


edelweiss said:


> :smhelp::smhelp:
> Hey you tech savy younger people! Is there any way it can be downloaded on a limited U-tube or something so it can be posted! I made the pop-corn already & it will get cold!artytime:


I hope they hear your plea Sandi though I had my son trying to do it and it came up saying it couldn't. :angry: I'll have to try Kat's suggestion.


mysugarbears said:


> Unfortunately we don't get the Nate Berkus show in our are, so i missed it.  Hopefully i can watch on his site or something.


Bummer Debbie. I'm not on the website video -- they cut it off after two other guests right before me. :blink:


Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no!! I missed this, Sue...I had been meaning to watch but have been so crazy this week with Bailey being sick, I totally missed it  Is it online somewhere??


You get a big time pass, Nida. You should just be watching the insides of your eyelids after all you've been through.


Katkoota said:


> The file format of the DVD should be changed so that you can be able to copy it in the computer (example changing it to .MP4 file format will work well on a MAC computer and iMovie video editing software)
> 
> To change a DVD video format, you will need a DVD Ripper software such as this one. If you decided to get a DVD Ripper and after converting the file format to .MP4 for example, you can edit it normally in imovie if you wanted to shorten the show to the part that you only wanna share. You were the one who recorded the show in a DVD, so it is technically yours, so while uploading the video in youtube, you can set the video to private by link or password protected. Setting it limited by link or password for personal use (ex: sharing with SM friends to only be able to watch the part that you appeared in) is ok.
> 
> ...


The only Ripper I've heard of Kat, is Jack the Ripper:w00t::smrofl: I did see my son trying to convert it to an mp4 but a text came up saying that you can't do it. Let me see about downloading that ripper


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Sue was awesome. A natural. And, a natural beauty, inside and out.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------

